# Précommande de l’iPhone X avec N26?



## Nitneuqq (9 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je réfléchis à précommander mon iPhone X avec mon compte N26. Or, ce dernier prenant en compte les pré-autorisations et l’appliquant directement sur le compte (c’est ce qui rend compliqué par exemple d’aller chercher de l’essence avec), j’aimerais savoir si le paiement passerait avec 1200€ sur le compte. 

Je n’ai jamais précommandé et je n’y connais pas grand chose à ces pré-autorisations. 

Merci d’avance!

Sachant que j’ai également un compte Boursorama, mais je dois certainement appeler pour modifier mon plafond (ce qui est plus simple avec N26). De plus, j’ai déménagé en Allemagne ce qui pourrait être pris pour une fraude s’il détecte un si gros paiement à l’étranger, et je n’ai pas de temps à perdre lors du paiement, car les stocks sont limités...
Puis la question reste la même : aurais-je des problèmes dûs à la pré-autorisation?


----------



## aunisien (10 Octobre 2017)

Pour que cela fonctionne avec N26 il faut que ton solde soit toujours supérieur à 0. Donc si ton achat est de 1200€ ton compte doit être créditeur de 1200€.
Concernant Boursorama tu peux modifier tes plafonds directement depuis l’application ou en ligne.


----------



## themasck83 (29 Octobre 2017)

on rappelle le fonctionnement de N26 : c'est une carte de débit , on ne peut acheter que la somme qu'il y a sur le compte contrairement au cartes bleues françaises qui sont des cartes de credit et qui vous font payer des adgios quand vous êtes a découverts (4,6 milliards de bénéfices sur les découverts cette année) .


----------

